# bb30 pressfit bearing extraction



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I have super six evo, cannondale (sram red ) crank.. and I have to put new bearings, I thought it was easy to remove the bearings inside the cup, but its impossible, I need to remove the cup, cause the bearings are too tight, do you have the same problem?

thanks


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

finaly, we cant use the same cup twice.. ****!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Park makes a tool that extracts the bearings/cups from the frame. BBT-30.3. Park Tool BBT-30.3 > Accessories > Tools > Bottom Bracket Tools | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Park makes a tool that extracts the bearings/cups from the frame. BBT-30.3.


yes I have this tool.. its not the problem ;-)


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Were the cups installed with Loctite? Seems to be pretty common way folks are doing it these days and it takes heat to remove the bearings once installed with this stuff.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

no, but anyway.. I spoke with my cannondale lbs and we can not use the same cup


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why can't you use the same cup? A LBS wants to sell you new parts obviously, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Why can't you use the same cup? A LBS wants to sell you new parts obviously, so take that with a grain of salt.


I think the SRAM PF30 assemblies are meant to be replaced as a single unit, when the bearings need to be replaced, you put new PF30 cups with included bearings. That's what the Evo manual states, haven't looked at the SRAM PF30 manual... but I think the bearings are pressed in those cups more or less permanently. This year though, Cannondale are using alloy cups instead of the SRAM composite cups with bearings in the Evo. I'm guessing the alloy cups can stay in the frame and you just change the bearings...


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

What if you are using a shimano crank and chose the adapters that expect a completely empty bb? Are you saying the alloy cups cannot be removed?


----------

